# The Most Biggalicious Journal Around!!!



## bigss75 (Jul 12, 2007)

Trying the journal deal, got the idea from DOMS. Basically I have let myself go, between my testicle injury,irregular lifting/cardio and laziness. Ive gained about 20 pounds in the past 6 months and lost a lot of my strength. So I hope to get back to my old svelte self and get the muscle memory kicking. Also I'm not taking 18 credits right now so school isnt an excuse so its  the perfect time to get back in the game.

My stats now 
6'4
258 pounds 
20-23 %bf 

Current goals for September
240 pounds
15-16%bf

My weightlifting will be from the 52 week strength and conditioning series with some tweaks
Bodybuilding.com - Joseph A. Arangio, M.S., C.S.C.S. - 52-Week Strength & Conditioning Series - Main Page.

Cardio will be done 3 times a week ranging from 20 to 45 minutes of various types.


My basic diet outline, with some changes and what not, I like fruit so it might be interchanged preworkout or the oatmeal might be instant or I might add alittle bbq sauce to my chicken. I also like lean cuisine meals so I might eat them with a protein shake if in a hurry. 

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 Pre workout  

2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter

cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Post work out 
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose 
cal 460 f3 c 66  p 44

Meal 4

Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad/broccoli/spinach/asparagus   
4 flax or fish pills

cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 5 
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tablespoons natural pb
cals 561 f20 c 28 p68

totals cals 2686 f 65 c 229 p 299


Water:1.5-2 gallons 

Supplements:Multi, Fiber pills, lactaid, Greens+, CEE

Cheats: I'll allow myself 2 cheats meals (not gorging) a week if I dont skip any weightlifting or cardio. Probably not going to have a cheat meal until I get my diet on spot.

Anyway, Wish me Luck and feel free to comment!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2007)

Decent day throughout 


Meal One: 
2 Whole, 4 whites
3/4 cup of Kashi Go lean 
1 cup 1% milk
2 flax pills
479cal 19f 44c 47p

Meal Two:
Chicken Breast
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
1 tbs peanut butter
2 tbs lowcarb bbq
572cal 13f 59c 56p

Meal Three:
Chicken Breast
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
1 tbs peanut butter
2 tbs lowcarb bbq
572cal 13f 59c 56p

Meal Four:
95% Ground Beef 
1 cup whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce
602cal 16f 53c 64p

The last meal will be 

Meal Five
2 cups 1% cottage cheese
1 tbs peanut butter
420cal 11f 19c 61p

Total
2645 cal 72f 234c 284p

I did 20 minutes of the eclipical before meal three, Also about an hour of helping a friend move. My water intake is not quite on mark but the rest of the diet seemed pretty clean.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

How much water are you drinking a day?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 14, 2007)

I want to drink at least 1.5 gallons. When I drink over a gallon my cravings go down alot.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2007)

Meal plan looks great!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Meal plan looks great!



Sticking to its the hard part. 

I'm always taking lactaid when I eat that much cottage cheese from now on, I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst stomach ache I have had in years.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

You are a big boy.  Hence your name I see!  Best of luck on the diet, you are off to a great start.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are a big boy.  Hence your name I see!  Best of luck on the diet, you are off to a great start.



yeah alittle too big but im working on it


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2007)

Saturday meals were 3000 cals mostly clean. Todays meal is 

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 
2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter

cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Meal 3
Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad/broccoli/spinach/asparagus   
4 flax or fish pills

cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 4 
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tablespoons natural pb
cals 561 f20 c 28 p68


It brings the cals around 2100, Im surprisingly full, Im gonna get another meal in me maybe a ham sandwich or something. I hit my water intake today, pretty easy.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Meal plan looks great!



The Jodi Seal of Approval.  You must have it right!

What are your workouts like?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The Jodi Seal of Approval.  You must have it right!
> 
> What are your workouts like?



Ive just done cardio since this journal started but its three days a week. Rep range is 4 sets of 6 reps


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 16, 2007)

Meals were pretty clean but this was my first day of weight training while on this diet and I was completely gassed in the middle of my workout and skipped alot of the last sets, Im thinking that this workout routine might have too many sets Ive have the website at the bottom, but here's what I did ok for havent lifting legs for 4 months. 

Legs
Squats 135, 225, 275, 315, 315 all for 6 reps each
SLDLs  135, 135, 185, 225 6 reps
Leg curls 4 sets of 6 
Calf Raises 180x18, 270x18, 270x18


Meal One:
2 Whole Wheat Waffles
Procomplex Shake
1tbs  Peanut butter
sugar free jelly
522cal 18f 39c 56p

Meal Two:
95% Ground Beef 
1 cup whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce
602cal 16f 53c 64p

Meal Three:
Peanut Butter and Sugar free Jelly sandwich
160cal 7f 27c 7p

Meal Four:
Chicken Breast
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
1 tbs peanut butter
2 tbs lowcarb bbq
572cal 13f 59c 56p

Post workout
100%whey
Gatorade powder
5 gram bcaa
5 gram cee
375cal 3f 47c 44p

Meal Five
2 cups 1% cottage cheese
1 tbs peanut butter
420cal 11f 19c 61p

Totals 2651 cal 68f 244c 288p
Water 1.25 gallons now will hit 1.5 gallons

MM???s 52-Week Strength & Conditioning Series


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yesterday was around 2800 calories not perfect but cleaner then the average diet, I was so sick of chicken and rice  I had a lean pocket and a protein shake instead. Did 20 minutes of stair climber before meal one. 

Todays meal's hit perfectly as followed. Ill post my workout tomorrow. I jumped on the scale and it was sorta a disappointment Im only at 257.5 but again I started my CEE so it is probably water weight. I so psyched for saturday since its my bday and Im gonna go to a bbq joint and get down on some ribs and a loaded potato. So Im gonna probably throw another cardio session 

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 Pre workout  
2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter

cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Post work out 
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose 
cal 460 f3 c 66  p 44

Meal 4
Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad/broccoli/spinach/asparagus   
4 flax or fish pills

cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 5 
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tablespoons natural pb
cals 561 f20 c 28 p68

totals cals 2686 f 65 c 229 p 299


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I dont mean to pick on your journal biggs, but can you make it a bit reader friendly? Like:

*Squats*
135x6
225x6
275x6
315x6
315x6

Something like that? Just makes it easier to read.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sure whatever makes people read it.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks....it does make people read. Theres one guy here (Bigd) or something....he has a journal and its tough as hell to read and no one reads it. I have an easy time reading soemthing then I will definitly read it!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry for not updating the past two days but its been pretty busy to say the least, the on thursday my meals were all clean most of the day but I had a beef and potato burrito at 1 am, it fit within my caloric range but it screwed witht the ratios. 

Friday on the other hand, is a different story, my diet was clean untill dinner time, I ate a ton of shrimp, steak, and some cheesey potatoes. Then my buddies took me to the bar last night for my birthday today. I had 
 two dark beers (New Belgium yum!) and about 3 rum and diet cokes.

Today I woke up and ate a mcgriddle, hashbrown, and OJ. Went to lift and trashed my legs. After doing this routine for about two weeks I really don't think its matches my body at this point while being calorie deficient  and my cardio,  

Im thinking of going back to pull, push, legs 
Here's a sample

Pull
Deads
Barbell Rows
Lat pulldowns
Shrugs
Barbell Curls
Hammer Curls

Push
DB Bench
Incline Bench
Flyes
Skullcrushers
Military Press
Side Laterals

Legs
Squats
Leg Press
SLDL 
Leg Curls
Seated Calf Raises


Probably throw in forearms  with pull. This will allow me to change rep/ set ranges and exercises.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2007)

First day at my new gym, the university rec center is always crowded. Pretty old school type gym and at 25 bucks a month its a steal. Did a decent workout today, Surprised at my dl weight given I probably haven't done them in 6 months, Biceps have always been a weak point

*Deadlifts
*6x225
6x275
6x315
6x365

*Bent Over Rows **Supinated Grip*
6x135
6x185
6x205
6x225

*Lat Pulldown Pronated grip
*6x120
6x130
6x145
6x145

*Barbell Shrugs
*15x135
6x225
6x315
6x315

*Straight Bar Curls
*10x75
6x85
6x95
6x95

*Hammer Curl 
*6x35
6x40

*Calf Raises on Leg Press
*20x180
15x270
15x360(Static holds for 2 secs/rep) 
15x360(Static holds for 2 secs/rep) 
Weight is 254.5 which surprised me after  my birthday weekend with all the crap I ate.  Meals will be posted later


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yesterday was push day. Strength wasn't as good as the last workout but it was ok.

*DB Bench Press
*50x12
80x6
85x6
90x6
100x5 missed 6th

*Incline Bench Press
*135x12
155x6
175x6
175x6
185x6

*Behind the Neckpress Smith Machine*(weight of bar not added)
50x12
70x6
100x6
100x6
120x6

*Lateral Raises
*20x12
20x12

*Skullcrushers
*75x6
75x6

*Tricep Extension
*130x6
150x6
150x6
160x6

*Dips
*2 sets of bw till failure


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

Your incline presses look pretty strong!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Your incline presses look pretty strong!



Thanks!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2007)

Had a pretty bad weekend, I didnt eat much healthy. I guess I broke down mentally. On Friday night I ate a chicken toaster from Sonic with tater tots, then Saturday I ate peanutbutter icecream and tortilla chips with guacamole and cheese. Sunday I ate a half a tombstone pizza and 4 beers. My weight really didnt change much 255. I think my training/diet is always on track during the week and during the weekend it goes down the drain

Anyway the diet has been clean will post complete meals for today tonight with legs or tomorrow morning


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like a "good" bad weekend..  You'll get back on track - sometimes that's what it takes!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 31, 2007)

Around the calorie deficit I want, also had a great legs workout. Ill do about 45 minutes probably on the athletic bike for cardio/get the lactic acid out plus some stretching today. I have come to the conclusion that I hate broccoli. Any suggestions on how to make it taste better or even different?

Meals for yesterday

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal2
Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
1 cuo broccoli
4 flax or fish pills
cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 3
Large chicken breast
 1 cup cooked brown rice
 1 cuo broccoli
 4 flax or fish pills
 cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Postworkout 
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose 
5 gram CEE
7.5 gram BCAA
5 Gram Taurine 
cal 460 f3 c 66  p 44

Meal 5 
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tablespoons natural pb
cals 561 f20 c 28 p68

Total 2733 f63 c228 p 305


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Legs workout for 7/30/07

Squats
*135x12
225x12
275x6
275x6
315x6
*
Hack Squats Full ROM (weight of machine not added)*
180x6
270x6

*Leg Press (weight of machine not added)
*360x6
450x6
540x6
630x6
*
SLDL
*135x6
185x6
185x6
225x6

*2 Sets of Leg curls supersetted with leg extensions *


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 1, 2007)

Pull day today felt kinda weak and the numbers show it. I decreased my RI from 2 minutes to about 45sec-1minute

*Bent Over Rows **Pronated grip*
6x135
6x185
6x205
6x205

*Seated Row 
*6x200
6x250
6x280
6x300

*Lat Pulldown Pronated grip
*6x120
6x130
6x145
6x155

*Bicep Curl
*10x30
6x45
6x50
6x55 

*Straight Bar Curls
*6x90
6x90

I did two sets of forearm rollers with 15lbs


Also I noticed how many people don't actually lift properly. I mean I'm no pro bodybuilder but I see the same people everyday at the gym and at least 60% don't even think of lifting legs or even back. Its all about the gun show and chest.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG, we have a couple at our gym that does the same exact workout 3 times a week, (shoulders) with such shitty form that we are taking a bet as to when they are going to hurt themselves.....  and that's after a couple gym members commented to them about it... geez..


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Went pretty light in my push workout, my RI was 30-45 sec. 

*DB Bench Press
*50x12
80x6 (Idiot me grabbed a 80 and 85, I was wondering why my right arm was heavier afterwards, luckly I think no one caught it)
85x6
90x6
90x6


*Incline Bench Press
*135x12
155x12
155x12
165x8

*Behind the Neckpress Smith Machine*(weight of bar not added)
50x12
100x6
100x6
100x6

*Upright Rows
*95x12
115x6
115x6
115x6

*Tricep Extension
* 150x6
160x6
180x6
180x6

*Dips
*2 sets of bw till failure

My diet's finally getting in check, I havent lost much weight because of the creatine and on/off dieting but I'm seeing more thickness and some vascularity in my legs and arms.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

6'4"??? Dang....here's looking up at ya!
Nice workouts, Big-
What college are you going to?
#'s are good! 
Ask question? Why are you doing behind the neck press?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 6'4"??? Dang....here's looking up at ya!
> Nice workouts, Big-
> What college are you going to?
> #'s are good!
> Ask question? Why are you doing behind the neck press?



Thanks alot Burner, I go to Colorado State majoring in Microbiology. Im hoping to go to podiatry school  after I graduate, if that doesn't happen there's tons of Breweries, or Amgen to work around here. 

It may sound weird but Ive so many injuries to my shoulders (tore rotator cuff, bone spurs, multiple dislocations) when I do normal overhead presses I get clicks and pops, they dont hurt but its just kinda scary.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2007)

I played a good hour of basketball this afternoon, great way to get a tan on my pasty skin
*
Leg Workout for 8/09/07

** Squats
*135x12
225x12
275x6
275x6
315x6 ( I could probably go more but I've been slipping outta my flow on the last rep)

* Hack Squats Full ROM (weight of machine not added)*
230x6
270x6

*Leg Press (weight of machine not added)
*360x6
450x6
540x6
630x6


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 12, 2007)

Knocked out 30 minutes on the athletic bike and played bball for probably 3 hours this weekend. I was gonna lift today but Im gonna wait to do it tomorrow, I'll have more energy. Diet hasn't been completely clean but I didn't completely cheat.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Thanks alot Burner, I go to Colorado State majoring in Microbiology. Im hoping to go to podiatry school after I graduate, if that doesn't happen there's tons of Breweries, or Amgen to work around here.
> 
> It may sound weird but Ive so many injuries to my shoulders (tore rotator cuff, bone spurs, multiple dislocations) when I do normal overhead presses I get clicks and pops, they dont hurt but its just kinda scary.


 
Ft. Collins? I was just up there a few weeks ago for a seminar. 
How much longer till you graduate?
I don't have the injuries to the delts as you have, but I also have to be careful w/ mine...usually do either DB presses or a cybex machine...bb presses would wreak havoc on mine...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2007)

*PushDay*
*DB Bench Press
*50x12
80x6
90x6
90x6
90x6

*Incline Bench Press
*135x12
155x6
175x6
175x6
175x6

*Cable Cross-overs
*60x6
60x6
70x6

*Tricep Extension
* 150x6
160x6
180x6
180x6

*One Armed Over head Tricep Extrension
*20x6
20x6
20x6


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Ft. Collins? I was just up there a few weeks ago for a seminar.
> How much longer till you graduate?
> I don't have the injuries to the delts as you have, but I also have to be careful w/ mine...usually do either DB presses or a cybex machine...bb presses would wreak havoc on mine...



Im gonna probably graduate in a year and a half.  I like db presses, cybex machines don't seem to flow with my normal range of motion. 

What shoulder injuries you have yo had?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Knocked out 30 minutes on the athletic bike and played bball for probably 3 hours this weekend. I was gonna lift today but Im gonna wait to do it tomorrow, I'll have more energy. Diet hasn't been completely clean but I didn't completely cheat.



I feel ya man it sucks to follow a diet im on one right now. Your gonna be huge when you get to your goals.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Im gonna probably graduate in a year and a half. I like db presses, cybex machines don't seem to flow with my normal range of motion.
> 
> What shoulder injuries you have yo had?


just dislocated it in high school foot ball...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 15, 2007)

Leg day plus Shoulders thrown in. Didn't do squats like I should have but I wasn't mentally prepared for them I guess is the best word. Overall good day.
 My weight hasn't moved at all, I don't know if Im gaining muscle or holding more and more water but I look alot better then I did a month ago. I think going from eating junk to clean without even ketchup got too me so I'm finding a median.

*Legs

**Leg Press (weight of machine not added)
*400x12
600x6
690x6
780x6
830x6

* Hack Squats Full ROM 
*180x6
230x6
230x6
270x6

*Leg Extensions
*250xfailure
250xfailure

*Leg Curls
*150x6
150x6

*Shoulders

Shoulder Press Smith Machine ( Bar Weight not added)
*90x6
120x6
140x6
140x6

*Rear Delt Raises or Reverse Fly
*130x6
130x6
140x6


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang  - now those are some weights! Great work!

I know I see an amazing difference when I tighted up my diet - seems to have worked for you!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 20, 2007)

Probably wondering where Ive been but Ive been feeling like crap with sinus infection and a fever. 

Along with that fun stuff school started today, but that won't effect training 
Last time on got on the scale I was finally under 250, gotta love sickness loss


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

hope you are feeling better. I've been down w/ severe allergies...
Thinking I am going to have t ogo to the doc to get a shot...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks burner I always feel like crap this time of the year. 

Anyway did back today I had so much crap in my throat I musta sounded like a AIDS patient or something

*Pull*

*Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown

*140x6
160x6
170x6
180x6

*Bent Over Rows Pronated Wide Grip
*135x6
165x6
165x6
175x6

*Rear Delt Raises or Reverse Fly
*90x6
130x6
130x6

*Upright Rows
*95x12
115x6
115x6
115x6


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2007)

Did 30 minutes of cardio yesterday. Watched UFC 74, had a good day. Today was just some stretching. Got some Red Acid from controlled labs, its a stimulant free, "fat burner". I think its more of a hunger suppressant but Im gonna give it a try to help limit my carb uptake since Im pretty  carb sensitive.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Chest

Bench Press
*135x12
185x8
225x6
225x6
225x6

*Incline db press
*55x6
65x6
65x6
55x6

*Decline BB Press Smith
*185x6
185x6
225x6

*Machine Fly
*130x8
150x8
165x8
180x6


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 30, 2007)

Started my new job yesterday, cleaning a medical surgery center, pretty easy but there is some nasty stuff we have to pick up. Anyway did shoulders today, was alright.

*Shoulder Press smith machine*(weight of bar not added)
50x15
90x10
110x8
140x6

*Upright Row
*95x10
115x10
125x8
135x6

*Rear flyes supersetted with lateral raises
*3 sets of 8 for both


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2007)

*ARMs

CGBP
*135x12
155x8
185x8
205x6

*Tricep extension 
*180x6
180x6
180x6

*One arm reverse pulldown
*50x6
50x6
50x6


*Straight Bar bicep curl
*100x12
110x8
120x6
120x6

*One Arm Preacher Curl
*35x6
35x6
35x6

*Cable Curl w rope
*150x6
150x6
150x6


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

do you always train one bp a day?

wait, i just looked back and I see that its a pseudo push/press? im confused lol


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2007)

I did push/pull/legs for awhile but I like going to the gym more then 3 times a week so im going a bp a day


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

so why not just go push - pull - legs -push  then start the next week with pull - legs - push - pull etc.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2007)

Haven't checked in on this but Ive been pretty hectic with 19 credits and 20-30 hours working. My training has been great but weights have kinda been stagnant. I'm weighing around 243. Ive found to keep losing the weight I should keep carbs under 100 grams. Anyway Im try to keep posting again and spend less time in open chat or looking at pron.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Sep 22, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Anyway Im try to keep posting again and spend less time in open chat or looking at pron.



Check out pornpimps.com.   You'll never leave the house.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im bad at keeping up at journals but think this is my turning point, I basically gained back all my weight and alittle some. Ive examined my journal and eating habits and they are bad and not constant. So Im basically making a goal to be in shape to start training bjj in January. It always wanted to do but never had the opportunity or been in shape to do so.  I'm sticking to one routine until at least January. Diet has and always has been the hardest part. I usually go so clean that I end up binging. Today I ate so much pure junk, I look at myself and it makes me sick. It reminds me of when I was 13 weighing 270 pounds. I thought I never would get like that but I certainly have, Ive let complacency and laziness overcome me. 

My training routine will be based on the Westside for Skinny Bastards Part 3. 

Much more to come....


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Good to hear you are getting back in the saddle.  I stopped lifting and eating right for most of this summer, and my strength and weight all went to crap.  



bigss75 said:


> Im bad at keeping up at journals but think this is my turning point, I basically gained back all my weight and alittle some. Ive examined my journal and eating habits and they are bad and not constant. So Im basically making a goal to be in shape to start training bjj in January. It always wanted to do but never had the opportunity or been in shape to do so.  I'm sticking to one routine until at least January. Diet has and always has been the hardest part. I usually go so clean that I end up binging. Today I ate so much pure junk, I look at myself and it makes me sick. It reminds me of when I was 13 weighing 270 pounds. I thought I never would get like that but I certainly have, Ive let complacency and laziness overcome me.
> 
> My training routine will be based on the Westside for Skinny Bastards Part 3.
> 
> Much more to come....


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 12, 2007)

Did 45 minutes of cardio today. Diet wasn't super clean but it was ok. I drank around a gallon of water. My diet can be found on my fitday link


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

It's good to see you back on the wagon, man!

Where are the workouts?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's good to see you back on the wagon, man!
> 
> Where are the workouts?



I never fall off the lifting wagon, its the cardio/diet one I can never stay on. You'll have a good one to look forward to tonight


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> I never fall off the lifting wagon, its the cardio/diet one I can never stay on. You'll have a good one to look forward to tonight



Oh, _that _wagon.  I wouldn't know about that.  I've never ridden.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Tuesday's workout

Max Effort Upperbody

BB Bench Press
135x12
185x5
205x5
225x5
235x5

Incline DB Bench Press
45x20
50x15

Bentover row/Rear delt superset
135/20x12
155/20x12

DB Shrugs
100x12
110x12
120x8

Hammer Curls
35x8
40x8
40x8


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thursdays workout

Dynamic Effort Lower Body

Box Jumps 5 sets of 8 jumps I think around 24"-30"

Split db Squats 
45x10
50x10
50x10

Pull Thrus

2 sets of 10 don't remember the weight

Weighted sit ups
35x30
35x30


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamic Effort Upper Body 
Bench Press (55-60% ORM)
135x15
155x12
165x12
175x12

DB Press
45x12
45x10
50x8

Lat Pulldown/Rear Delt Machine
120x12/90x12
150x10/90x12
150x10/90x12

Upright Row
95x8
105x8
105x8

Pretty good workout. I got thanksgiving break off and have been playing way too much Call of Duty 4. It has to be the best game of 2007 even better then Halo 3. Diet has been so so, not completely bad. Fitday has been pretty weird for me it works on my one computer but not my laptop. Also been looking for gifts for my father, which is pretty hard.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I got about 30 minutes of light bike riding and then ate up. Tons of turkey and sweet potato casserole. Tons of carbs for tommorows lower body max effort.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lower Body Max Effort

Shrug bar deadlift
135x5
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x5

Leg Press
295x12
475x8
565x8
655x8
835x8

Leg Curl
150x8
150x8

Pretty good workout, my trap bar grip was really going towards the last sets. My hammies really cramped up about two hours after this workout


----------

